# Handrail Extension at bottom of stair



## CityKin (Jan 31, 2017)

Does a horizontal extension like this really help anyone? (No)

I just happened upon this example at a local State University in building remodeled in 2003.  Since then, thankfully, our code has removed the requirement for horizontal extensions at the bottom of stairs.

2009 IBC 1012.6 and ANSI A117.1 505.10.3 "..
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 handrails shall extend at the slope of the stair for a distance equal to the tread depth.."


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 31, 2017)

Designer was smoking what?


----------



## fatboy (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah, what a waste of time and money.......and it's fugly on top of that!


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks like work done by an apprentice finish carpenter.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 31, 2017)

CityKin said:


> , our code has removed the requirement for horizontal extensions at the bottom of stairs.
> 2009 IBC 1012.6 and ANSI A117.1 505.10.3 "..


WHAT IS* "OUR" *CODE?


----------



## steveray (Feb 1, 2017)

That does not meet slope of stair or horizontal requirements....if they still existed...


----------



## Filthy McNasty (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm not sure that meets the intent of that section.  If I were a gambling man, I'd probably lay down money.


----------

